# Photo of a potato sells for £750,000



## GuyF (Jan 26, 2016)

All these years I've been taking pics of carrots when I could've been getting rich...

http://nation.com.pk/snippets/25-Jan-2016/photographer-sells-picture-of-potato-for-750-000

Um....... 

Let's see your pics of fruit 'n' veg!


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 26, 2016)

I guess the moral of this story is that you should invite rich guys to dinner and get them drunk...


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2016)

kaswindell said:


> I guess the moral of this story is that you should invite rich guys to dinner and get them drunk...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## zim (Jan 26, 2016)

GuyF said:


> All these years I've been taking pics of carrots when I could've been getting rich...
> 
> http://nation.com.pk/snippets/25-Jan-2016/photographer-sells-picture-of-potato-for-750-000
> 
> ...



Your not seeing a picture of my fruit and two veg


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 26, 2016)

The price was set two weeks later. So the buyer had time to sober up.
How did they arrive at this price. There was no one else bidding on it. Nothing to run the price up.
Did they start $2 million and they negotiated back down?

The whole thing sounds a bit fishy. 

Maybe there was a rebate back to the buyer that we weren't told about.
This guy definitely got press coverage out of it.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 26, 2016)

I guess I won't bother trying to get my million dollar Idaho Potato Truck shot


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, my old Dad always did say, if it smells like BS, looks like BS, it's either BS, or a potato


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2016)

He was probably Irish! 

Jack


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jan 26, 2016)

My photo of vegs 'n things. 
(I would consider starting the negotiation from a pricepoint a little lower - like 700k)


----------



## mrzero (Jan 26, 2016)

> He has photographed many potatos. This one is one of his favourites.



1. Photography many potatoes.
2. Invite drunk businessman to dinner near favorite potato photo. (Photato?)
3. ????
4. Profit!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2016)

PKinDenmark said:


> My photo of vegs 'n things.
> (I would consider starting the negotiation from a pricepoint a little lower - like 700k)



Hey, this is family rated! 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 27, 2016)

In the spirit of competition, I am offering up the following limited run of only 10,000 signed and numbered images at the bargain price of $1000 each, unframed. (A special framed edition with some cat hair between the print and the glass is available for $2000 each).

Send me your money and I will send you a print. NOTE: All funds payable in Canadian Dollars or Klingon DarSeks. Pennies are NOT accepted!


----------



## Dr.D (Jan 27, 2016)

My latest fruit photo. The elusive Cukeasaurus.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 27, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> In the spirit of competition, I am offering up the following limited run of only 10,000 signed and numbered images at the bargain price of $1000 each, unframed. (A special framed edition with some cat hair between the print and the glass is available for $2000 each).
> 
> Send me your money and I will send you a print. NOTE: All funds payable in Canadian Dollars or Klingon DarSeks. Pennies are NOT accepted!



Nobody will be interested in your picture, there is no dirt on the potatos


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 27, 2016)

Did he catch the potato DOING something?

It's the only time National Geographic accepts photos from the Paparazzi. Potato carrying large sums of cash, Potato meeting with foreign leadership, Potato caught in a fruit salad, etc...


----------



## eml58 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> He was probably Irish!
> 
> Jack



He was English/Australian, but heavily influenced by my Mother, who was Irish


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 27, 2016)

PKinDenmark said:


> My photo of vegs 'n things.
> (I would consider starting the negotiation from a pricepoint a little lower - like 700k)


Slice of life photography


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2016)

I made some cinnamon rolls last weekend. I seceded to figure out how to make them using my bread machine. It couldn't be all that difficult! It was easy, but messy.

We can negotiate the price of a print, and I'll custom bake some for you


----------



## GuyF (Jan 27, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you "Potato in absentia #1". I think you'll find it particularly fantastic. The purpose of the toothbrush is merely to throw the absence of potato into sharp relief (but you're all smart enough to know that anyway). I think I've succeeded. In years to come, people will talk about the significance of "Potato in absentia #1" and how it shaped all future pictures that do not contain potatos. Previously, young men would invite girls up to their chambers in order to view their etchings of potatos. Those days are over. Honest. You just try it and you'll get a poke in the eye....or meet some really weird girls.

In reality, the more I consider Potato #345 (stop sniggering at the back), the more I think the photographer said to a rich buddy, "I need to up my fine art credentials, buy this pic for £750k and I'll "loan" you the money back at 0% interest over the next 1000 years. The taxman won't know a thing." Hey presto, image sells, people talk, no one is out of pocket. Cynical, me?


----------



## GuyF (Jan 27, 2016)

zim said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > All these years I've been taking pics of carrots when I could've been getting rich...
> ...



Already seen 'em, my friend, already seen them. Does your mother know what you do with kiwi fruit? The shame...

www.ZimsFruitAnd2Veg.com


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 27, 2016)

"How to Train your Potato" - sold for $7.4M to undisclosed businesswoman


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 16, 2016)

Just used this thread to wake up my 5D from winters sleep and test digikam under linux - by portraiing a very characterful potato ...


----------



## arthurbikemad (Apr 16, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I made some cinnamon rolls last weekend. I seceded to figure out how to make them using my bread machine. It couldn't be all that difficult! It was easy, but messy.
> 
> We can negotiate the price of a print, and I'll custom bake some for you



MMMmmm Nice!

750k for a spud! Shocking waste of money! Donate it to cancer research or something, buy a camera and take your own potato photos.. Some people DO have more money than sense.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 16, 2016)

mb66energy said:


> Just used this thread to wake up my 5D from winters sleep and test digikam under linux - by portraiing a very characterful potato ...



Now _that_ is a potato you could pay money for.

If we get enough potato-pics, will the humble vegetable become a replacement for brick walls and the inside of lens caps as the de facto test subject?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 16, 2016)

GuyF said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > Just used this thread to wake up my 5D from winters sleep and test digikam under linux - by portraiing a very characterful potato ...
> ...


It will be hard to replace squirrels......


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 16, 2016)

GuyF said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > Just used this thread to wake up my 5D from winters sleep and test digikam under linux - by portraiing a very characterful potato ...
> ...



Potatos have one advantage over brick walls as test subject: Distortion will never be "field relevant" from these pics ...


----------



## monkey44 (Apr 16, 2016)

One rich guy says: I'll buy your photo of a potato for $750,000, and you buy my bottle of cheap wine for $750,000, and we'll both be famous for a day and it won't cost either of us a dime.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 16, 2016)

monkey44 said:


> One rich guy says: I'll buy your photo of a potato for $750,000, and you buy my bottle of cheap wine for $750,000, and we'll both be famous for a day and it won't cost either of us a dime.



You're beginning to understand how bored rich people act!


----------



## slclick (Apr 16, 2016)

So, does that make garden bed photography 'Boudoir'?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 16, 2016)

slclick said:


> So, does that make garden bed photography 'Boudoir'?


No, but you can sell it to the tabloids, because they always want to see the dirt....


----------



## GuyF (Apr 16, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> No, but you can sell it to the tabloids, because they always want to see the dirt....



There will now be a minute's silence for that joke.


----------



## slclick (Apr 17, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > No, but you can sell it to the tabloids, because they always want to see the dirt....
> ...



I feel bad for starting that but I truly feel mine was better.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 17, 2016)

slclick said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


Your joke was better. I'm not going to say anything clever unless someone pays me £750,000 for it.....


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 17, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> The price was set two weeks later. So the buyer had time to sober up.
> How did they arrive at this price. There was no one else bidding on it. Nothing to run the price up.
> Did they start $2 million and they negotiated back down?
> 
> ...



I wonder what they had for dinner, and what the wine was. Definitely sounds like something back handed to me.

Any FIFA connections, anywhere?!  8)

Just imagine how many Michelin-starred potatoes with the best cuts of meat you could have at Heston Blumenthal's Fat Duck restaurant in Bray, England for that....

Personally I would not want a potato on the wall, I need my gravy!


----------

